# 240GB pen drive????



## webgenius (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi All,

Check out this link:
*cgi.ebay.in/240-GB-pen-drive-carry...yZ162273QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

A 240GB pen drive!!!! Is this a hoax?


----------



## Pathik (Sep 29, 2008)

The highest I ve seen retailing is 64GB.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 29, 2008)

Yup, the highest is 64GB, instead of the pendrive of 240 GB, get an Internal HDD


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 29, 2008)

lol what a scamster 


_


----------



## parthbarot (Sep 29, 2008)

or agar ye bhi aam pen drives ki tarah jaldi hi bigad gai to?  i dnt trust this yaar..
better buy a portable USB drive..  120GB in 2900 only... its better na?wo bhi seagate or etc..i mean some good compny.

regards.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Sep 29, 2008)

Wish it was true. I would like to have it just as a show-off


----------



## webgenius (Sep 29, 2008)

hjpotter92 said:


> Wish it was true. I would like to have it just as a show-off


Yeah, me too...I don't intend to buy this product. Just stumbled upon this in e-bay.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 30, 2008)

hjpotter92 said:


> Wish it was true. I would like to have it just as a show-off


 


webgenius said:


> Yeah, me too...I don't intend to buy this product. Just stumbled upon this in e-bay.


 
main bhi  

wud jus hang it up along side my ferrari poster (in a nice frame) if it went Kaput or bad during the course of its life..


----------

